# Help Required...I am looking for a job in Dubai and Saudia Arabia



## MEHAR_MAH (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am from pakistan and working as Software Quality Engineer. I am searching for a job in UAE / Saudia from last few years. I had applied through many sites but didn't got response from anyone of them.

Can anyone guide me to search a source ( a website, forum etc) through which I can get a job.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MEHAR_MAH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from pakistan and working as Software Quality Engineer. I am searching for a job in UAE / Saudia from last few years. I had applied through many sites but didn't got response from anyone of them.
> 
> ...


Suggest you read the sticky thread entitled - info everyone should know _before_ posting....

-


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Refer to what Elphaba said. In terms of the sticky, you can find a list of all recruitment agencies. 

I am moving to Dubai in end June having been offered a position recently _(I was contacted by a retained search agency instead of any application on my part)_. So I think I can give you some specific advice.

Recruitment agencies are swamped nowadays and get hundreds of CVs for each position _(if you read through comments made by recruiters on linked in) _and apparently most from suitable candidates ALREADY in the UAE.

Now dont take this the wrong way but if you dont have transferable skills and / or a certain number of years of experience in a specialised field_ (5 - 10 years according to some statistics)_; it may be difficult _(but not impossible)_ to find a job in the middle east. 

The reason for this is that after the economic meltdown, there is a large talent pool available locally for certain sectors _(due to massive job losses in 2009 e.g. construction, engineering, sales, IT etc)_ from which employers can easily pick and choose _(instead of flying in expats)_. 

If you wish to continue making efforts, I would suggest networking _(actual and virtual through linked in)_ instead of job sites. Good luck in your search.


----------

